# Sargent today



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody do any good today? Was down there this morning and although limited out on hardheads, nothing would hit the crab. Water was chocolate milk with a strong left to right current. No seaweed but some pretty good breakers.

I set up near the mini-pier but saw several people down there on the other side of the bridge and towards the cut. Hope someone did well!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We got 4 slots already plus some drum









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> We got 4 slots already plus some drum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

ChasingReds said:


> Anybody do any good today? Was down there this morning and although limited out on hardheads, nothing would hit the crab. Water was chocolate milk with a strong left to right current. No seaweed but some pretty good breakers.
> 
> I set up near the mini-pier but saw several people down there on the other side of the bridge and towards the cut. Hope someone did well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Never ask this question unless you want Sharkchum to make you feel like a loser!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> Never ask this question unless you want Sharkchum to make you feel like a loser!


Already there...

Knew if anyone did well, it'd be Sharkchum.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChasingReds said:


> Already there...
> 
> Knew if anyone did well, it'd be Sharkchum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


 The section of beach around "Lil' Stubby" is usually productive and I fish there often, but the dredging project this year ruined it. They dumped all the spoil there for months and covered up all the structure, but I think it will be back to normal by summer.
If it will make you feel better, send hateful emails to the Army Corps of Engineers. I let them know all the time that they are the dumbest people on the planet. They never solve problems, they only create bigger ones.
On a brighter note, we were fishing on the west end closer to the cut on a section of beach covered with clay, using crab for bait in the second gut.
If you come down again let me know and I'll try to put you on some fish.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> The section of beach around "Lil' Stubby" is usually productive and I fish there often, but the dredging project this year ruined it. They dumped all the spoil there for months and covered up all the structure, but I think it will be back to normal by summer.
> If it will make you feel better, send hateful emails to the Army Corps of Engineers. I let them know all the time that they are the dumbest people on the planet. They never solve problems, they only create bigger ones.
> On a brighter note, we were fishing on the west end closer to the cut on a section of beach covered with clay, using crab for bait in the second gut.
> If you come down again let me know and I'll try to put you on some fish.


Thx Sharkchum! Will take you up on the offer one day. Was using the rig you had us build at the seminar so had high hopes, thought bring near lil stubby" would provide some structure but wasnt aware that they dumped the spoil in the same area. Thats Nuts!!!

Did some exploring east of the bridge where the dirt road follows the breakwall, also looked promising!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought you could catch reds in chocolate milk!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> I wouldn't have thought you could catch reds in chocolate milk!


 Redfish are primarily scent feeders and bottom rooters like drum, croaker, and whiting. You can tell how a fish feeds just by the shape and placement of their mouth. Reds have a small bottom turned mouth, where as sight feeders like trout or bass have large mouths pointed forward. I catch reds all the time in water that is so dark and muddy it has zero visibility.
The water is Sargent looks like chocolate milk 90% of the time and it's never kept me from catching fish.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> The section of beach around "Lil' Stubby" is usually productive and I fish there often, but the dredging project this year ruined it. They dumped all the spoil there for months and covered up all the structure, but I think it will be back to normal by summer.
> If it will make you feel better, send hateful emails to the Army Corps of Engineers. I let them know all the time that they are the dumbest people on the planet. They never solve problems, they only create bigger ones.
> On a brighter note, we were fishing on the west end closer to the cut on a section of beach covered with clay, using crab for bait in the second gut.
> * If you come down again let me know and I'll try to put you on some fish.*


whatever, every time I fish with you I dont catch anything lmao


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Redfish are primarily scent feeders and bottom rooters like drum, croaker, and whiting. You can tell how a fish feeds just by the shape and placement of their mouth. Reds have a small bottom turned mouth, where as sight feeders like trout or bass have large mouths pointed forward. I catch reds all the time in water that is so dark and muddy it has zero visibility.
> The water is Sargent looks like chocolate milk 90% of the time and it's never kept me from catching fish.


My problem is the hardheads get hooked up first!


----------

